# Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

Servus Teichfreunde,...

angesichts der anstehenden kalten Jahreszeit würde ich euch alle , die eine Teich Winterabdeckung gebaut haben *Bitten*, *hier *Euere Bilder hochzuladen,....!

*Die Bilder* können *Allen* helfen, die sich mit dem Gedanken auseinander setzen eine Abdeckung zu bauen,...!
*
Eine reine Bildersammlung ( hier in diesem Thread) wäre von Vorteil,....!*

*Für Komentare könnte man einen speziellen Thread eröffnen,....!*


Wer fängt an,...? ( Meine ist noch nicht fertig!)


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

Sorry Rainer ,...

hab mir das Bild mal geklaut,.... 

*Teichabdeckung 2008/09 von rainthanner:*

 

Der Rest an Teichoberfläche wurde mit PE Bällen abgedeckt,...


----------



## jochen (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

Hallo Herbi,

bei uns wird das sehr oft mit Eis und Schnee abgedeckt...


 



ich denke jedoch, für Koifreaks wie ihr das wohl seit, ist das eher nichts......


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

hi

hier dann mal meine abdeckung--





50mm dicke styrodurplatten--in einige wurden ausschnitte geschnitten um doppelstegplatten einzukleben.so ist genug licht im teich--

kann man hier sehen was es ausmacht 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b68Kh7NMBxs

es wurde so geschnitten das die stegplatten eine auflage haben.


----------



## herbi (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

Danke Berhard,...

anbei mal meine Teichabdeckung, die ich heute installiert habe,...!

 

*Wer stellt seine noch vor,...? *


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

..na dann auch mal meine Schutzmaßnahme..


----------



## herbi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

Servus ,...

na sind das alle,...?

Hier ist meine mit Schneedecke,...

 

Wer ist der nächste,...?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

Meine Abdeckung hat Mutter Natur gemacht.

 

Aber so langsam sollte das mal ein Ende haben.Im nächsten Winter kommt aber über den Teich ein Dach.


----------



## Christine (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Meine Abdeckung hat Mutter Natur gemacht.



Meine auch:


----------



## koifischfan (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

An alle die Lichtlöcher haben:
Fegt ihr Schnee? Sonst ergibt diese Aktion keinen Sinn für mich.


----------



## mitch (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

hallo koifischfan,

also ich würde den schnee liegen lassen der isoliert sehr gut und schützt vor zu strarker abkühlung durch kalten wind .

wegen dem licht würde ich mir keine gedanken machen, bei natur gewässern  kommt ja auch keiner zum räumen vorbei


----------



## koifischfan (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teich und Winterabdeckungen ( nur Bilder)*

Denke ich genauso. Also belasten die Fenster nur den Geldbeutel.


----------

